# Effective Scorpion Treatment



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

I live in East Austin,Tx in a development that was former farmland with tree and underbrush. As well as a healthy Rattlesnake population, there are smallish scorpions as well. If there is such, can anyone recommend a proven spray treatment available to the retail consumer?
Thanks


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Best is usually a local county ag extension - they'll be familiar with what you have and how best to treat it.


----------

